# 7up 8 bubble 1942!



## iggyworf (Aug 25, 2016)

I just got this special 8 bubble 7up bottle with help from Sodabob(aka Sodapopbob). It is from 1942! Winston Salem NC. Made by the Owens Illinois bottle co. Now we have confirmed that there are 8 bubbles from 1941. According to Bill Lockhart's chart there are 1941's, and I have just seen one on ebay. but question mark's for 1940's.
This now confirms an 8  bubble bottle from 1942. We are almost certain there are none past this date. Most date codes for Owens Illinois after 1942 have a 2 digit yr code. Where on this bottle the dot after the number indicates 42. I believe the 3 before the Owens mark indicates it was made at the Fairmont WV plant. Everyone that has an 8 bubble should double check the date code. This could be a very hard to find bottle. I am very happy to have it in my 7up collection. 
I had a hard time photoing the bottom, These are the best ones I could get.
Thanx for lookin!




Here is Bill Lockhart's chart.


----------



## Canadacan (Aug 25, 2016)

Very cool!...congrats on the aqusition.


----------



## jblaylock (Aug 26, 2016)

That's Awesome!  I'm still looking for an Epping 8-bubble 7Up


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 26, 2016)

Rich / iggy

Here's a slightly enhanced image of the base showing the ...


3 <(I)> 2.



I've been looking around for an 8 bubble bottle that dates to 1943 or later but have not been able to find one.


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 26, 2016)

jblaylock said:


> That's Awesome!  I'm still looking for an Epping 8-bubble 7Up




Josh

I can't remember everything about Epping 7up bottles, but I'm wondering if you're saying ...

1. Epping definitely made an 8 bubble 7up bottle but you just haven't found one yet to add to your collection?

Or ...

2. Your not sure if Epping made an 8 bubble 7up bottle because you have never heard of one or seen a picture of one?


----------



## jblaylock (Aug 26, 2016)

Bob,

He did make one.  A 1941 was just on ebay today.  I saved it in my watch list, but it has already sold "Buy it now".


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 26, 2016)

Josh,
I have been watching that bottle and bought it early this morning. With all your cool posts on your John Epping collection, I assumed you had one. I thought I contacted you awhile back about one but maybe that was a 7 bubble one. You didn't seem interested in that one so I assumed. I wanted this one because of the 1941 date, seeing as how I just got this 1942 one. If I knew I would have not went for it. 

I know you are a big John Epping collector and I would be happy to let you have it for what I paid(hope I didn't pay too much, the person accepted my offer) or maybe a trade of some sort. I collect Pepsi's also. Sorry. Let me know.


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 26, 2016)

Josh

Thanks - I wasn't sure!

I went back to your Epping thread where I found this ...

Page 11 ~ Post #103

https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?674826-John-G-Epping-Bottles/page11

Which was posted by member algilp3 in February of 2016 who said its a 1937 bottle ...

( Notice the neck embossing u7p )



Which means there should be Epping 8 bubble 7up bottles between 1937 and 1941 

Bob


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 26, 2016)

Hey, iggy

Does the 1941 Epping 7up bottle have u7p embossed on the neck or the ACL shield?


----------



## jblaylock (Aug 26, 2016)

iggyworf said:


> Josh,
> I have been watching that bottle and bought it early this morning. With all your cool posts on your John Epping collection, I assumed you had one. I thought I contacted you awhile back about one but maybe that was a 7 bubble one. You didn't seem interested in that one so I assumed. I wanted this one because of the 1941 date, seeing as how I just got this 1942 one. If I knew I would have not went for it.
> 
> I know you are a big John Epping collector and I would be happy to let you have it for what I paid(hope I didn't pay too much, the person accepted my offer) or maybe a trade of some sort. I collect Pepsi's also. Sorry. Let me know.


No worries. I'm sure I'll come across one sooner or later, Epping bottles are pretty common here in KY. I thought about offering, but I just bought 2 pretty rare Pepsi bottles and wasn't ready to pull the trigger on that one.

The embossed u7p ones are not common though, iggys new bottle has the ACL shield.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanx Josh. The offer will stand if you would like it. 
Yes Josh is right. No embossing on the bottle.


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 27, 2016)

One of the reasons I'm having a problem finding a 1943 7up bottle might be because of the possibility they don't exist. I have seen dozens of ads like the one attached here that appeared in newspapers nationwide during 1943. In fact, similar ads continued to appear throughout 1944 and well into 1945. Notice where it says ...

*Glass manufacturers have passed along the word, "No more bottles."

*From ...

The Arizona Republic  ~  Phoenix  ~  July 22, 1943

Note:  I plan to continue searching for a 1943 bottle, but if somebody already has one, please share it with us. If its an Owens-Illinois bottle it should have either a 3. with a dot or a double-digit 43. It was around 1943 when Owens-Illinois started using the double-digit dates.


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 27, 2016)

I haven't been able to find a 1943 7up bottle, yet, but I did find this one from Salt Lake City, Utah made in 1944. Notice it has seven bubbles with an embossed neck and a 4. with a dot on the base. If I understand Bill Lockhart's chart correctly, 1944 was probably the last year they embossed the neck with u7p. Bill Lockhart also says in one of his articles that by 1947 the use of double-digit date codes by Owens-Illinois "was complete" and that from 1947 on all Owens-Illinois bottles have double-digit dates. 

( But where-o-where are the 1943 bottles? And do they even exist? )


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 27, 2016)

Here's another one of those ads from ...

The Arizona Republic  ~  Phoenix  ~  December 28, 1943 
*
There are no new bottles -

*


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 27, 2016)

Okay, now I'm confused! Are the ads that say "No more bottles" and "No new Bottles" only referring to 7up bottles or all bottles? The reason I ask is because of bottles like this ...

*Canada Dry  ~  New York  ~   3 <(I)> 43  ~  Duraglas 

*


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 27, 2016)

And it wasn't just in Phoenix, Arizona where the plea to return bottles was advertised! The way some of these ads are worded it almost sounds as if they are "begging" for bottles to be returned. 

El Paso Post  ~  Texas  ~  April 8, 1943

*"We Need Them Badly!" *



Northwest Arkansas Times  ~  Fayetteville, Arkansas  ~  May 29, 1943

*Coca Cola and 7up Bottles / These bottles cannot be replaced by the manufacturer, ...

*


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 27, 2016)

And there's this portion of a Stoner Beverage Company article that says (in part) ...

"... *temporary discontinuance of the family size bottle ...*"

The Evening News  ~  Harrisburg, Pennsylvania  ~  April 22, 1943


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 27, 2016)

Here's a paper label Pepsi Cola bottle that's currently on eBay and marked with ...

*6 <(I)> 3.  ~ Duraglas ~ *(3. dot = 1943)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-194...890673?hash=item3acaf0ef31:g:eBIAAOSwtJZXUCKB

Note: I'm confident the first number is a 'melted' 6 for the Owens-Illinois plant in Charleston, West Virginia and not an 8 because the various charts indicate plant number 8 in Glassboro, New Jersey closed around 1937-39 and that the number 8 was not used again until it was reassigned to the New Orleans plant in 1963.

I'm still not sure if WWII rationing pertained to the production of all soda bottles or just some of them. I have seen 'descriptions' for numerous other 1943 soda bottles, but I'm only relying on those with pictures of the bases. However, because this is a 7up discussion, I'm mainly looking for one of those from 1943, which I have not been able to find so far.


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 27, 2016)

Hey, iggy

Do you believe that because a lot of early 1940s 7up acl bottles lack red paint that it was because of WWII rationing? As for myself, I've read numerous accounts over the years that say as much about the red paint but I have never been fully convinced that its true. Do you happen to know where that claim originated from and whether its true or not? And if it is true, exactly what years during the 1940s did it have an effect on 7up bottles? I'm starting to think something occurred within the 7up Company itself during WWII that might explain the lack of bottles produced and the lack of red paint on a certain percentage of those same bottles. The reason I'm bringing this up is because I'm starting to see a lot of soda bottles from 1943 but just no 7up bottles. Of the dozens of bottles I've looked at that are dated 1943, about 7 out of 10 of them are Pepsi Cola bottles, most of which have acl labels. But why there are so many Pepsi Cola acl bottles from 1943 is anyone's guess. Which brings us to this "Kist" acl bottle from 1943. Kist was a fairly major brand at the time and this particular bottle has more red paint on it than a typical 1940s 7up bottle does!

*Owens-Illinois  ~  3 <(I)> 3.  ~  Duraglas*


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 27, 2016)

In other words ...

I'm thinking the 7up Company might have had some serious financial problems during WWII that might account for their low production of bottles (hence, begging that the empties be returned) and a lack of red paint for the few bottles that were produced. I cannot find any evidence where the rationing effected all brands of soda bottles, nor any pleas but other bottlers to return the empties. Based on what I've seen so far, the so called shortages seem to have only involved 7up bottlers.


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 27, 2016)

Reminder ...

Between about 1930 and 1935, 7up was basically still in its infancy, and during that same time period franchise bottlers were required to supply their own bottles, which explains why there were so many different sizes and colors of bottles prior to about 1935-36 when their standardized bottle was first introduced. And just when things were probably starting to look good for the company between about 1935 and 1940, the war comes along in 1941-1942 and things possibly got all messed up for the company. Why else would 7up bottlers plead to have their empties returned when during that same time period bottlers of Pepsi Cola and other brands didn't advertise the same need about returning the empties? 

I might be on a wild goose chase with this, but I think I'll take a closer look at things and see what, if anything, I can find to explain some of this, especially why 7up bottlers desperately needed their empties back when it appears that very few if any other brands were advertising the same request.


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 27, 2016)

This is for those who might not be familiar with "all white paint" acl 7up bottles. This image was in my files and I did not include a date of production when I saved it. Nor do I recall where I got the image.


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 27, 2016)

SODABOB said:


> Hey, iggy
> 
> Do you believe that because a lot of early 1940s 7up acl bottles lack red paint that it was because of WWII rationing? As for myself, I've read numerous accounts over the years that say as much about the red paint but I have never been fully convinced that its true. Do you happen to know where that claim originated from and whether its true or not? And if it is true, exactly what years during the 1940s did it have an effect on 7up bottles? I'm starting to think something occurred within the 7up Company itself during WWII that might explain the lack of bottles produced and the lack of red paint on a certain percentage of those same bottles. The reason I'm bringing this up is because I'm starting to see a lot of soda bottles from 1943 but just no 7up bottles. Of the dozens of bottles I've looked at that are dated 1943, about 7 out of 10 of them are Pepsi Cola bottles, most of which have acl labels. But why there are so many Pepsi Cola acl bottles from 1943 is anyone's guess. Which brings us to this "Kist" acl bottle from 1943. Kist was a fairly major brand at the time and this particular bottle has more red paint on it than a typical 1940s 7up bottle does!
> 
> ...



Bob, I have only heard from other people that this might be true. From what I have read it is possible, but now that you brought up some questions about it, it might be that 7up was in some sort of trouble. I don't recall seeing to many other companies pleading for bottles to be returned either. Then we would assume red paint was more $ than white paint? The more I think about it if that was true, why red paint?

I am not sure where that claim came from either. I do have one 8 bubble bottle with just white paint. I know I posted it here awhile back but forget what yr it was from. Maybe 1938? I will have to dig it out.


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 27, 2016)

To clarify ...

I don't want to give the impression there were no return bottle campaigns during WWII because there were plenty of them as evidenced by the following three articles. There are tons of articles like this that appeared in newspapers coast to coast during the war. However, many of them are somewhat generic and for some reason there seem to be more of them that are directly related to 7up bottlers than there are for other brands. That's why I'm thinking 7up might have been hit the hardest, or at least hit hard enough to warrant ads like those I posted earlier where they said such things as "No more bottles." Notice the following articles don't say there was a complete shut-down of the glass industry, which is the impression I got from the 7up ads I posted. Instead, they say glass containers were replacing tin cans and that anything shipped overseas was not returned to the states later on. Thus, there was a shortage of readily available glass containers for the home-front. 

By the way, does anyone know if 7up and/or other soft drink brands were shipped overseas during the war? I know Coca Cola was, but I'm not sure if other brands were, except maybe Pepsi Cola. 

The Akron Beacon Journal ~ Ohio ~ May 17, 1943



Casconade County Republic ~ Owensville, Missouri ~ June 7, 1943



Monroe Morning World ~ Louisiana ~ June 20, 1943


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 27, 2016)

Rich / iggy

Thanks - I'll keep digging and see what I can find. I'm especially curious if 7up was shipped overseas during the war?


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 27, 2016)

I thought this article was especially interesting because of the various brands it mentions ...

The Monroe Morning World ~ Louisiana ~ June 20, 1943 

(Same newspaper and date as the Monroe article I posted earlier - but from a different page)

 



( And still searching to see if 7up was shipped overseas during WWII )


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 27, 2016)

I spent the last hour searching for anything and everything I could find regarding the rationing of paint during WWII, and just about the only thing I could find was this article I copy/pasted from a Sherwin-Williams website. And even it is a little vague, although it does place some emphasis on "Linseed oil" and "Petroleum derivatives." However, if there was a restriction on paints used for acl soda bottle labels during WWII, you'd think it would apply to all brands and not just 7up. Can anyone think of a 1941 to 1945 acl soda bottle where the red or any other color of paint was *intentionally *eliminated from the label? I can't think of a single brand where this is evident. 

Here's the copy/pasted article ...

*World War II Brings Changes to Paint Industry*


During World War II, the paint industry geared up for defense production. Thousands of military items required paints, including camouflage paint for tanks; aircraft, ship, and truck finishes; and coatings for guns and bombs. Every soldier was equipped with many painted items, some of which had their own special finishes. In addition, construction equipment, water supplies, and electrical lighting systems necessary to a military campaign also required paint.
Sherwin-Williams, a leading paint manufacturer based in Cleveland, Ohio, worked to accommodate this defense conversion. Plant engineers converted old equipment to new manufacturing uses. Chemists experimented with old, almost forgotten oils and resins and treated them with modern processing equipment. Purchasing agents combed the country for raw materials so that shortages would not halt production.
Shortages affected every corner of life during the war, from women who gave up stockings because silk was unavailable, to paint manufacturers who were required to ration linseed oil, a common paint binder. These constraints led Sherwin-Williams to accelerate their research into new coatings concepts. Their chemists took casein, a milk protein used by the ancient Egyptians for making paint, and emulsified (or suspended) varnish in it. They then added a number of other ingredients, with water as the largest component, to create a water-based paint.
The result was Kem-Tone[SUP]©[/SUP] paint, a fast-drying emulsion that met with instant public acceptance and would ultimately become one of the best-selling paints in the United States. Kem-Tone[SUP]©[/SUP] paint became the first widely accepted waterborne interior wall paint with sufficient binding power to allow washability.
Developed by a team of Sherwin-Williams chemists, Kem-Tone[SUP]©[/SUP]paint did not depend on organic solvents (based on carbon, such as petroleum derivatives), and it reduced the required amounts of traditional binders, which were in short supply because of the war. Technologically, the chemists at Sherwin-Williams showed that it was chemically and commercially possible for a paint emulsified in water to produce a durable coating.
Kem-Tone[SUP]©[/SUP] was registered as a trademark on Sept. 23, 1941. In the next three years, more than 10 million gallons would be sold.


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 27, 2016)

Hey, Rich

I've also been looking around for a 1943 7up bottle but can't find one anywhere! But make no mistake, there are ample examples of other 1943 soda bottles because I've seen pictures of them. But for some unknown reason I just can't find a 1943 7up. I wonder why?


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 27, 2016)

This is the best article I've found so far that explains the reduction of soda bottles during WWII ...

The Indianapolis Star ~ Indiana ~ June 5, 1943



Especially this part ...


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 28, 2016)

Bill Lockhart briefly mentions the red-orange-pigment in his 2007 article. But it doesn't sound as if he originated the theory. It sounds more like he is repeating something that he found elsewhere. But just where that might have been, I do not know. 

This is the portion of the 9 page Soda-Fizz article where he mentions the red pigment in connection with WWII ...


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 28, 2016)

Rich

Your bottle confirms that 8 bubble bottles were made as late as 1942 - but do you have a confirmed date for the *earliest 7 bubble bottle*? According to Bill Lockhart's chart it was in 1938. 

This is the best picture of an all-white label I can find. Notice it has 8 bubbles and is from Washington, D.C. I do not know the exact date for this particular bottle - but perhaps the slogan on the back will help narrow it down ...

Reminder:  Some of the so called all-white labels have 'ghost' remnants of the red paint. This example doesn't appear to have that feature.


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 28, 2016)

Read what this seller has to say about what he describes as a 1943 7up bottle. Because it sounds like he knows what he's talking about, I'm going to see if I can find another one like it from Yreka, California. 

Unfortunately, the only picture of the bottle is the one attached below. But notice it has 7 bubbles and the red paint is fully intact. If this bottle is indeed from 1943, and there was supposed to be a restriction on red pigment during WWII as Bill Lockhart and others claim, then why does this apparent 1943 bottle have the red paint? 1943 was smack-dab in the middle of WWII and if there was a paint restriction at the time, I'm thinking this bottle should be all white and not have the red background ... 

But then again, maybe its not a 1943 bottle. ???



http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/1943-7up-bubble-stir-shake-bottle-109663659




[FONT=&amp]
1943 7UP 7-BUBBLE "DO NOT STIR OR SHAKE" YREKA, CALIF

Please study the photographs carefully. I provide several super-sized photos of my bottles in every auction, so people can get a good look at what I am offering. I do not purchase bottles on eBay based on one tiny, out-of-focus photo, and I don't expect you to, either. I take photos in natural light whenever possible. It's raining today, so I took these photos indoors. Sellers use the word "rare" so often on eBay that it has virtually lost its meaning, but 7UP collectors should recognize this bottle as a real oddity. It is a 7 fluid ounce 7up "seven-bubble" bottle with a rear legend normally found on "eight-bubble" labels. Base markings indicate this beauty was manufactured in 1943 by the Owens-Illinois Glass Company at its plant in Los Angeles.What makes this bottle special is that it carries the rear legend "A Fresh Up Drink" with the rhyming couplet "For the Stomach's Sake, Do Not Stir or Shake." By 1943, that legend had largely been replaced by the "The Fresh Up Drink" legend, which lists the ingredients. One of the photos depicts the difference between the two. This is proof that in 7UP's early days, bottle labels were not yet standardized nationwide. This 1943 "seven-bubble" bottle should list the ingredients, but does not. Bottles with the ingredients [FONT=&amp]listed can be found dated as early as 1939.This bottle was once the property of Coca-Cola Bottling Co. of Yreka, California, which in itself is another unique feature of this bottle. By 1943, 7UP was well on its way to becoming a nationwide drink, but in areas w t were no 7UP bottlers yet, it was distributed by Coca-Cola bottlers.

[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 28, 2016)

I found this which looks like it might be the same or similar bottle as the one I just posted from Yreka, California. However, the seller of the Yreka bottle did not say if his bottle had an embossed neck or an acl neck, so I'm not sure if this one is identical or just similar. This bottle obviously has the embossed neck. There was no date mentioned with this picture so I do not know when this particular bottle was made, nor if it has 8 bubbles or 7 bubbles. But its a start and hopefully I or someone else will eventually find a picture of the base for one of these bottles.


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 28, 2016)

Hold the phone!

I just this minute finished scrolling through my photo file that contains 600+ 7up related images and found this that I somehow missed seeing earlier and forgot I even had.

*Joyce Products ~ 3 <(I)> 3. ~ Owens-Illinois ~ Plant #3 Fairmont, West Virgina ~ 1943

*Notice ... 

1. Seven Bubbles
2. ACL Neck
3. Red Paint
4. Duraglas


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 28, 2016)

I just remembered where the 1943 Joyce Products bottle came from. It came from member Jbeas31's thread started on March 4, 2016. The bottle can be located on Page 7 - Post #70 of the thread. Here's the link ...

https://www.antique-bottles.net/sho...ange-swimsuit-bubble-girl-7up&highlight=joyce


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 28, 2016)

And here's the original eBay link for the 1943 Joyce Products bottle, which is where I just got this image of the back ...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Columbus-Oh...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 28, 2016)

Hey, Rick / iggy

How's about posting some Front/Back/Base pictures of your 1941 bottle. I'll use it to create a timeline of the 1941 through 1945 (WWII era) bottles to see them all in one place. I'll have to double check and make sure I have a picture of a 1945 bottle, but if I don't I should be able to find one, or else you can post a 1945 if you have one. 

Thanks

Bob


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 28, 2016)

Check out this 7up bottle that's currently on eBay and the seller claims is WWII era. But look close and you'll see that it has what I described earlier as a 'Ghost' image of the red background. The seller probably thinks the predominately white label automatically makes it a WWII bottle because of something he read somewhere. He doesn't mention that its a Glenshaw bottle and is probably not aware of the lip codes. I might send him an inquiry to ask about the lip code just to try and determine when it was made. 

Here's the link ... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/361700223675?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true

Here's part of his description and his pictures ...


Up for sale is a Vintage World War 2 White Label Lady 7 UP Bottle 7 Oz. Rare Green Soda Pop Bottle. The white label was only used during World War 2 as the red was needed for the war effort.


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 28, 2016)

P.S. 

I asked the seller about the Glenshaw lip-letter-code and will let you know what he finds when I hear back from him.


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 28, 2016)

I monkeyed around with the seller's pictures and found what appears to be either a number 1 or the letter l (L) on the lip. But I'll wait until I hear from him before making any definite determination. 

Back

 

Front - But not sure if its a mark or just light


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 28, 2016)

I just heard from the seller and he said the lip is marked with a V 

V=1950

I briefly educated him about ghost images and politely told him that his bottle is not WWII era.


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 28, 2016)

SODABOB said:


> Hey, Rick / iggy
> 
> How's about posting some Front/Back/Base pictures of your 1941 bottle. I'll use it to create a timeline of the 1941 through 1945 (WWII era) bottles to see them all in one place. I'll have to double check and make sure I have a picture of a 1945 bottle, but if I don't I should be able to find one, or else you can post a 1945 if you have one.
> 
> ...



I will. It should be here tomorrow. I will also have to dig out my 7up's from crates to check them.


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 29, 2016)

I got the 1941 bottle today. I will post it this week with another very rare 7up I just got also. A coworker picked it up at a garage sale for me. I can't believe I got it!


----------



## jblaylock (Aug 29, 2016)

iggyworf said:


> I got the 1941 bottle today. I will post it this week with another very rare 7up I just got also. A coworker picked it up at a garage sale for me. I can't believe I got it!


Why are you making us wait...The suspense is killing me

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 29, 2016)

Hey, iggy

If you think I'm waiting a whole week to see what you describe as a "very rare" 7up bottle, well, I got news for you. You know I'm kidding when I say this, but if it takes more than three days, I'm sending out the bloodhounds because I know where you live!


----------



## Jbeas31 (Sep 2, 2016)

SODABOB said:


> Hey, Rich
> 
> I've also been looking around for a 1943 7up bottle but can't find one anywhere! But make no mistake, there are ample examples of other 1943 soda bottles because I've seen pictures of them. But for some unknown reason I just can't find a 1943 7up. I wonder why?



May have another clue to add.


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 2, 2016)

Hey, guys ...

If you're looking for me, you will find me here ...

https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?687234-WWII-ACL-RED-PAINT-RATIONING-FACT-or-FICTION


----------



## PMG (Mar 16, 2020)

I just picked up this bottle at a local shop and started to research it.  I stumbled upon this thread and realized it is a 1943 8 dot bottle (with 7 dots on the neck).  Thought you all would want to see it.


----------



## Ann M. (Mar 16, 2020)

Nice!!


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 17, 2020)

PMG said:


> I just picked up this bottle at a local shop and started to research it.  I stumbled upon this thread and realized it is a 1943 8 dot bottle (with 7 dots on the neck).  Thought you all would want to see it.


Excellent! That is a keeper.  Thanx for posting.


----------

